# Paph seedling disease



## sastry (May 24, 2020)

Hi, 
this was doing well and suddenly i observe the leaf going away, i have reduced the water, any idea what it is and how to control. Attached a picture
Thank you
sastry


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2020)

Thats a very coarse mix. Has the plant got any roots? It might actually be too dry. Can you increase the humidity and air movement and water a bit more? However, I think this plant wont do well.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 31, 2020)

I would remove the dying/dead leaf and check the root. Do you have a more fine potting mix?


----------

